# Last original female 'Wizard of Oz' Munchkin Ruth Robinson Duccini dies



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

From Fox News:



> Ruth Robinson Duccini, the last of the original female Munchkins from the 1939 movie "The Wizard of Oz," has died. She was 95.
> With her death, only one actor who played one of the original 124 Munchkins in the movie remains alive. The only surviving original Munchkin is Jerry Maren, 93, of Los Angeles, who portrayed a member of the Lollipop Guild.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Russell Johnson, Dave Madden, now Ruth Robinson Duccini. They seem to go in threes......R.I.P. Ruth.


----------



## Cyber36 (Mar 20, 2008)

You forgot Mae Young on Tuesday.........


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

Very sad........ I love this movie,have it on VHS


----------

